# Stupid ratings system and drunk assholes.



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

So, I know I should "not worry about the ratings" but damn it annoys me. Last night had a few obnoxious PITA drunk kids ,and me ratings dipped to a 4 over the day. Just really bums me out. Had to endure 4 obnoxious drunk assholes in my car, turning the stereo to shitty rap station at full volume, and being generally hateful little dicks for essentially 4 dollars. 

What parents are raising these terrible people and then inflicting these half-raised ****ing terrors onto the general population?

Seriously, if you have kids at what point do they learn it is acceptable to act like entitled ****ing assholes that demand respect while offering none in return?

Drunk or not some of these "kids" are just ****ing horrible.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome to Uber's world ::))


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I think I'll skip the late night bs for a while. 
uber doesn't pay well enough to babysit America's shittiest generation.


----------



## Mycarhatesme (Jul 21, 2015)

Same, here, 3 drunks wants to ride with beer in my car? No! [email protected]#$ you! Want to jam 6 pax in my car? NO! [email protected]#$ you! Rating 3.86. Uber on!


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Mycarhatesme said:


> Same, here, 3 drunks wants to ride with beer in my car? No! [email protected]#$ you! Want to jam 6 pax in my car? NO! [email protected]#$ you! Rating 3.86. Uber on!


Yeah one kid was explaining to be that open containers are fine if they are in the back seat. I made them s drink it before entering.

It's weird every rider Friday was a delight. Two drunk assholes last night just ruined my night and my ratings.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="
Drunk or not some of these "kids" are just ****ing horrible.[/QUOTE]

Exactly, it scares me to think what the world will be like when I am elderly and the millenials are in charge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

marty said:


> Had to endure 4 obnoxious drunk assholes in my car, turning the stereo to shitty rap station at full volume


One reason why I will not allow crackhead "music" in my car. If I am going to get one, two, three or four starred anyhow, why should I suffer the crackhead noise on top of it? I have a hard enough time with Top 40, I _ain't about_ to suffer rap.



SpecialK said:


> Exactly, it scares me to think what the world will be like when I am elderly and the millenials are in charge.


If Sarah Palin is correct, you _ain't gonna'_ make it to "elderly" when the millenials are in charge. _Logan's Run_, *HERE WE COME!*


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="
If Sarah Palin is correct, you _ain't gonna'_ make it to "elderly" when the millenials are in charge. _Logan's Run_, *HERE WE COME!*[/QUOTE]

If I am still driving for Uber, it will be humane euthanasia.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> If I am still driving for Uber, it will be humane euthanasia.


Oh, did Uber re-instate you? Did you not post that Uber had de-activated you? Or was it just a warning? Or did you resolve it?

If you worked it out, I am glad.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Oh, did Uber re-instate you? Did you not post that Uber had de-activated you? Or was it just a warning? Or did you resolve it?
> 
> If you worked it out, I am glad.


I was deactivated Sunday for low ratings. I am waiting to see if I can take the customer service course. I wrote to the ops manager and told him I never received any rider feedback or acceptance rates info, etc. in my weekly summaries, so how was I supposed to improve. I also asked him if my account had violations because the CSR emails say that they will reinstate you if there are no account violations. With no feedback, how would I know? I don't want to pay for the course if there is no chance they will reinstate me. I haven't heard back (no surprise). I am thinking about applying to work at a cab company called Green Cab if uber doesn't reinstate me. $10 hour plus tips to drive a prius around. Not as much flexibility though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I was deactivated Sunday for low ratings.
> 
> I also asked him if my account had violations because the CSR emails say that they will reinstate you if there are no account violations.
> 
> ...


How many Uber trips have you run? I seem to recall that you stated that you started recently. Uber usually gives you a break for the first trips.

What the e-Mails state and what Uber actually does _ain't necessarily_ consistent, at least to read what many have posted here. That has not been my experience with Uber, but others here have stated differently. To be honest, they have changed some policies without notifying me.

I would not pay for it, either, without a guarantee of re-instatement. Some here have stated that if you complete the course successfully, Uber will give you a probationary re-instatement, but, as Uber has not threatened me with de-activation, I can not state much about it.

The drivers up there work for the companies, -eh? One thing that I do like about the cab business here is that I can work if and when I want.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

SpecialK Sorry about your time-out.  also, I never get those feedback or rating summaries either.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How many Uber trips have you run? I seem to recall that you stated that you started recently. Uber usually gives you a break for the first trips.
> 
> What the e-Mails state and what Uber actually does _ain't necessarily_ consistent, at least to read what many have posted here. That has not been my experience with Uber, but others here have stated differently. To be honest, they have changed some policies without notifying me.
> 
> ...


3 months. 213 trips. 4.58


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Right. Yeah. I see now. Three months is a little past the ol' grace period. I had thought that you had not been around that long.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Right. Yeah. I see now. Three months is a little past the ol' grace period. I had thought that you had not been around that long.


Hey despite my uber rating compliments of the entitled millennial drunks that I have driven --I am really a nice person who knows the area.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^I am not taking Uber's side in this matter, marry, mademoiselle, far from it. Uber's rating system fails in more than a few ways. One is that people are judging drivers who clearly are not qualified to do so.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Newbies cannot solely work the graveyard shift. After you cut your teeth with 200 day trips your rating can absorb some drunk hits but taking the drunk hits early puts you in a rating hole.

Also keep in mind about 70 % don't rate so I'm talking 200 rated trips not rides.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah I really don't get it 4.6 or even 4.5 seems like not that bad ... I would think. It just seems a little silly to expect five star service when the reality is we charge much less than what cab fare would cost in most locations


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Newbies cannot solely work the graveyard shift. After you cut your teeth with 200 day trips your rating can absorb some drunk hits but taking the drunk hits early puts you in a rating hole.
> 
> Also keep in mind about 70 % don't rate so I'm talking 200 rated trips not rides.


That sounds like solid advice!
My ratings were awesome... Until I started working late. Guess I need to limit my late nights until my ratings crawl up.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Well if Las Vegas used UBER deactivation policy's (based on travelocity star ratings) the Mirage, Caesar's, Rio, Treasure Island, NY-NY, MGM and Paris (along with tons of 1-3 star hotels) would all be toast.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

marty said:


> Yeah I really don't get it 4.6 or even 4.5 seems like not that bad ... I would think. It just seems a little silly to expect five star service when the reality is we charge much less than what cab fare would cost in most locations


Why my next step is applying to a cab company!
Also the insurance questions bother me too-- would rather drive a commercial car than risk an unpaid accident.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Caesars: "You have been DeActivated"

In order to placed back into a active status your Management and employees will need to attend and pass a Hotel Hospitality course.

Sorry 4 stars is just not good enough...

Classes are filling fast as New York, MGM and the Mirage have already enrolled.

Respectfully,
Las Vegas Tourism Board


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^I am not taking Uber's side in this matter, marry, mademoiselle, far from it. Uber's rating system fails in more than a few ways. One is that people are judging drivers who clearly are not qualified to do so.


I know you are not criticizing me. The dialogue is helping me decide whether I want to pursue reinstatement. The BUR market is used primarily by college kids. Only time to make money is weekends, this is why I am considering working for a taxi company instead--better class of riders.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber .. A gateway drug to becoming a jaded taxi driver...


----------



## UbernaryJames (Aug 6, 2015)

Mycarhatesme said:


> Same, here, 3 drunks wants to ride with beer in my car? No! [email protected]#$ you! Want to jam 6 pax in my car? NO! [email protected]#$ you! Rating 3.86. Uber on!


The general consensus I've read here as a "newbie" is don't drive during early morning, high surge hours if you don't want to deal with drunk younger/older adults. That's appropriate to my limited experience in driving for three months. I just don't drive after 12 midnight despite Uber texting my telephone about surges. I don't care to deal with inebriated people. My ego hates the ratings they give and my temper is too short if I didn't get an afternoon nap or have a better than average day at my primary job.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes I'm over late night. The $ is great but the bullshit is not worth it. I packed it up at about 10:30 last night and all my passengers were delights. Well one pair of "weirdos" that could not form a complete sentence, but still polite.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If I have to rate passengers as some will if my car isn't running. 

Those with coffee, 4 stars. 
Front seat riders 3 stars. 
spilled milk, coffee or liquid 2 stars. 
If I have to start inspecting my car every drop off, everyone gets 1 star.

Tipping isn't allowed. I'd rather turn off my car off after 3 minutes.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm no longer rating everyone five. If they are nice I rate five and make sure they see me do it


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

If they are rude they get a three or one. Maybe rider scores factor into the city standard.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> If I have to rate passengers as some will if my car isn't running.
> 
> Those with coffee, 4 stars.
> Front seat riders 3 stars.
> ...


I don't mind if they sit in the front seat. That makes it easier for me to lean over and caress their inner thigh while I whisper lustfully " do you know what the X in uberx stands for sweet-cheeks?"


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

marty said:


> I don't mind if they sit in the front seat. That makes it easier for me to lean over and caress their inner thigh while I whisper lustfully " do you know what the X in uberx stands for sweet-cheeks?"


Eewwww!


----------



## ferengiman741 (Aug 8, 2015)

I just dont understand these ****ing riders. I keep track of my ratings during the day. Had a perfect 5.0 rating. But then when i got home. Still had 5.0 ratings. Nice! then when i wake up
it goes down to a 4.7? wtf! i get people dont rate until they open up the app again but seriosuly? wat r these peoples problems? Im a perfect gentleman and the day is okay. but the night ruins my ratings.
i hate the graveyard shift. ruins my ratings by the degenerates. Most of these people are spoiled as shit. Working in the Hollywood and Santa Monica area is filled with rich sapping degenerates who sap society instead of contributing to it. i just think most riders are negative. its our JOB and you dont realize bad ratings can result to losing our job. watever. had a 5.0 then 4.9 to now a 4.86. BLOWS. AVOID THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT OR RATINGS WILL TAKE A HIT.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

ferengiman741 said:


> I just dont understand these ****ing riders. I keep track of my ratings during the day. Had a perfect 5.0 rating. But then when i got home. Still had 5.0 ratings. Nice! then when i wake up
> it goes down to a 4.7? wtf! i get people dont rate until they open up the app again but seriosuly? wat r these peoples problems? Im a perfect gentleman and the day is okay. but the night ruins my ratings.
> i hate the graveyard shift. ruins my ratings by the degenerates. Most of these people are spoiled as shit. Working in the Hollywood and Santa Monica area is filled with rich sapping degenerates who sap society instead of contributing to it. i just think most riders are negative. its our JOB and you dont realize bad ratings can result to losing our job. watever. had a 5.0 then 4.9 to now a 4.86. BLOWS. AVOID THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT OR RATINGS WILL TAKE A HIT.


First off my CALI friend don't know how many rides you have or how long you have been driving but if you're fairly new and only have a few rated trips I have a few suggestions.

1.) Don't drive after midnight.
2.) Don't start ride until all passengers are IN THE CAR and you can see how they are behaving. Starting the ride when their gabbing outside might net you 25 cents more but it's clearly not worth it. If their annoying you can toss & cancel with no chance of a 1 star. When they are in the car and I think they are acceptable to me I state "let's roll" and swipe the start trip right in front of them.

Keep in mind I think over 65% don't rate (But 100% of those that want to 1 star you) so you really need to be careful who you drive around and if there is a chance their terribly drunk OR LATE don't start the trip. Folks that are LATE want you to speed, jump lanes and run lights and will blame YOU/UBER for their bad judgement but will rarely blame their sorry ass...And of course drunks can barely walk let alone input an address (BTW a good intoxicated test before you begin trip) for their location so their is no way they can touch proper stars. Always keep in mind that tons of people think 4 stars (like hotels/restaurants) are good, they have NO idea four stars get you fired.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How many Uber trips have you run? I seem to recall that you stated that you started recently. Uber usually gives you a break for the first trips.
> 
> What the e-Mails state and what Uber actually does _ain't necessarily_ consistent, at least to read what many have posted here. That has not been my experience with Uber, but others here have stated differently. To be honest, they have changed some policies without notifying me.
> 
> ...


Well, after a week, I found out that my account has no violations so I can take an online course for $100 to be reinstated. Yet, I am hesitating because the only times to really make money driving are Friday and Saturday nights --drunk and snotty college kids and other drunks. Riders are either brand new "5s" or 4.7 or lower. I have never had a rider higher than 4.7. Therefore, my future ratings are doomed. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> Well, after a week, I found out that my account has no violations so I can take an online course for $100 to be reinstated. Yet, I am hesitating because the only times to really make money driving are Friday and Saturday nights --drunk and snotty college kids and other drunks. Riders are either brand new "5s" or 4.7 or lower. I have never had a rider higher than 4.7. Therefore, my future ratings are doomed. Any advice is appreciated.


Did you see my post regarding pizza?

That sucks. I don't know if I would drop 100 bucks for an online course. Sounds like bs to me. Have you taken any uber rides in your market? Use a ref code and take a free ride if you haven't. Maybe drivers are doing something magical in your market that you weren't (I doubt it just trying to be helpful).


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I guess another option would be driving for lyft, if they are in your area. Regardless it sucks, did they happen to provide you any other feedback on your ratings? Comments or anything?


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

marty said:


> Did you see my post regarding pizza?
> 
> That sucks. I don't know if I would drop 100 bucks for an online course. Sounds like bs to me. Have you taken any uber rides in your market? Use a ref code and take a free ride if you haven't. Maybe drivers are doing something magical in your market that you weren't (I doubt it just trying to be helpful).


Two Uber rides in my area as a pax. One smelly driver in a dirty, beat up car and one smelly ********* driver in a dirty, beat up cab. So, I have a newer, clean car and bathe daily. I think a lot of the better rated drivers don't drive at night.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

marty said:


> I guess another option would be driving for lyft, if they are in your area. Regardless it sucks, did they happen to provide you any other feedback on your ratings? Comments or anything?


I asked for general feedback because they don't give it to us in weekly reports. CSR said that they wouldn't give ratings info because of rider privacy issues.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

marty said:


> I guess another option would be driving for lyft, if they are in your area. Regardless it sucks, did they happen to provide you any other feedback on your ratings? Comments or anything?


No Lyft here yet. Temporary agreement between the city of Burlington and uber to allow uber to operate until November.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I asked for general feedback because they don't give it to us in weekly reports. CSR said that they wouldn't give ratings info because of rider privacy issues.


That sounds like total BS . They could easily look through some listed comments and give you something. IE "did not pickup promptly" or "takes longer routes" or .... something. Just seems like more evidence the culture at UBER is to treat driver partners as an easily replaceable commodity. They just don't feel like dealing with you (or any of us).


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

marty said:


> That sounds like total BS . They could easily look through some listed comments and give you something. IE "did not pickup promptly" or "takes longer routes" or .... something. Just seems like more evidence the culture at UBER is to treat driver partners as an easily replaceable commodity. They just don't feel like dealing with you (or any of us).


Yes, it would require that some CSR do something other than a cut and paste reply. No luck there.


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

you should be worried about Uber paying you pennies to drive people around
you have a better chance of making more money at McDonalds


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm still rating all riders 5 stars. Even the guy with a mug of coffee.

I opened a few doors last night. I've even opened the door for a dude. He turned out to be the manager at a golf course.

I've had 2 riders search areas of my car that were not in plain few.

The distracted driving is already a priority for me. I do not want to futz with the USB port so you can listen to your music though the car's computer.

I think day riders are pickier. So far mostly overnight home by 6amand a couple days in the SW and NW burbs.


----------



## alex serbia (Jun 12, 2016)

SpecialK said:


> 3 months. 213 trips. 4.58


QUIT DRIVING FOR THEM IS THE BEST SOLUTION, THEY CAN HAVE THE BIGGEST DEMAND BUT NO DRIVERS AND GOODBYE, AND THE NO TIP THING I MEAN WOOOOOOWWWWW???????, AND THIS RATING SYSTEM, NO INSURANCE, PLEASE READ SECTION 8 & 11 IN THE AGREEMENT WITH UBER AS A DRIVER, THERES NO 5 MILLION INSURANCE, PEOPLE WAKE UP AND THAT RATING SYSTEM I THINK THEY COPIED EBAY BUT NOT TO WORRY I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO QUIT JUST BECAUSE OF THE IGNORANCE OF THIS STUPID RATING SYSTEM WHICH IS A COMPLETE JOKE, UBER IS KILLING ITSELF BY ITSELF, THERE GONNA DISSAPEAR SOON WITH ALL THE OTHER SITES POPPING UP, MARK MY WORDS, ITS A PROMISS


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

marty said:


> I think I'll skip the late night bs for a while.
> uber doesn't pay well enough to babysit America's shittiest generation.


I suggest you not working after 11PM. IT helped me a lot.


----------



## alex serbia (Jun 12, 2016)

its not about that, its about cabbing still being a lot better from where I am from... i made 100$ tonight driving for uber crap which I would of made 300$ in the falls with the cab company I work for, there's no point doing Uber, IT DOESN'T PAY AND ITS A PYRAMID SCAM...over 20 of my friends did it and quit, they gotta a bad name around the falls and are the same price of a cab, but with a cab at least you got no issues with insurance, the drivers are qualified, also as a driver theres no rating system non-sense, what a fg joke..... omfg.... I hope they collapse soon...a real stupid service for broke asses...


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

alex serbia said:


> its not about that, its about cabbing still being a lot better from where I am from... i made 100$ tonight driving for uber crap which I would of made 300$ in the falls with the cab company I work for, there's no point doing Uber, IT DOESN'T PAY AND ITS A PYRAMID SCAM...over 20 of my friends did it and quit, they gotta a bad name around the falls and are the same price of a cab, but with a cab at least you got no issues with insurance, the drivers are qualified, also as a driver theres no rating system non-sense, what a fg joke..... omfg.... I hope they collapse soon...a real stupid service for broke asses...


Ma jebo ovo sranje.


----------



## alex serbia (Jun 12, 2016)

tacno jebote ......UZAS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

marty said:


> So, I know I should "not worry about the ratings" but damn it annoys me. Last night had a few obnoxious PITA drunk kids ,and me ratings dipped to a 4 over the day. Just really bums me out. Had to endure 4 obnoxious drunk assholes in my car, turning the stereo to shitty rap station at full volume, and being generally hateful little dicks for essentially 4 dollars.
> 
> What parents are raising these terrible people and then inflicting these half-raised &%[email protected]!*ing terrors onto the general population?
> 
> ...


They only act that way when they KNOW they can get away with it.

In an Uber ride for instance.

They pull that at the bar. A 400 pound bouncer will have his knees touching the sidewalk through their chest


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Well if Las Vegas used UBER deactivation policy's (based on travelocity star ratings) the Mirage, Caesar's, Rio, Treasure Island, NY-NY, MGM and Paris (along with tons of 1-3 star hotels) would all be toast.


The Uber app is a 4.3.

Ubers only chance is to attend training.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> [QUOTE="
> If Sarah Palin is correct, you _ain't gonna'_ make it to "elderly" when the millenials are in charge. _Logan's Run_, *HERE WE COME!*


If I am still driving for Uber, it will be humane euthanasia.[/QUOTE]
The millenials think we should get " Euthanasia Vans" instead of retirement.








Soylent Green here we come Sol.

( we can call it " THE UBER RETIREMENT PROGRAM"! WHO WANTS TO DRIVE ?)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

marty said:


> Uber .. A gateway drug to becoming a jaded taxi driver...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> Eewwww!


Just imagine what he tells the women !


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

marty said:


> So, I know I should "not worry about the ratings" but damn it annoys me. Last night had a few obnoxious PITA drunk kids ,and me ratings dipped to a 4 over the day. Just really bums me out. Had to endure 4 obnoxious drunk assholes in my car, turning the stereo to shitty rap station at full volume, and being generally hateful little dicks for essentially 4 dollars..


If someone is too drunk to ride, you have a responsibility to yourself and to your car not to ride them.

I refused several riders for being too drunk during my time driving Yellow Cab. Bartenders and hosts don't like it, they want to get rid of the customer, but it isn't your responsibility, but it is your car.

As far as what played on the radio, it was the Yellow Cab dispatcher, the patrons had no choice as to what to listen to. It might have been boring to them to hear that cabs were needed in "Crafton 2" or "Penn Township 1" , but I needed to know the information for after I dropped them off, so they just had to tolerate it.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

marty said:


> So, I know I should "not worry about the ratings" but damn it annoys me. Last night had a few obnoxious PITA drunk kids ,and me ratings dipped to a 4 over the day. Just really bums me out. Had to endure 4 obnoxious drunk assholes in my car, turning the stereo to shitty rap station at full volume, and being generally hateful little dicks for essentially 4 dollars.
> 
> What parents are raising these terrible people and then inflicting these half-raised &%[email protected]!*ing terrors onto the general population?
> 
> ...


I think the term your looking for is Millenials


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> I think the term your looking for is Millenials


There are a-holes in every generation


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If I am still driving for Uber, it will be humane euthanasia.


The millenials think we should get " Euthanasia Vans" instead of retirement.
View attachment 44461

Soylent Green here we come Sol.

( we can call it " THE UBER RETIREMENT PROGRAM"! WHO WANTS TO DRIVE ?)[/QUOTE]
Didn't Jack Kevorkian try this already?


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

S


tohunt4me said:


> If I am still driving for Uber, it will be humane euthanasia.


She stole the idea from Trump.


----------

